# Favorite MAC Brushes?



## Julie (Apr 2, 2005)

I am looking to add to my collection of MAC brushes and I was hoping someone could tell what brushes they have in their collection that they use everyday.  Thanks!!!!


----------



## Lolita (Apr 2, 2005)

239 is my absolute favorite brush ever. Period. Other good ones are the 242, the 266, 129 is a good basic powder/blush brush, and 190 (foundation) is good too.


----------



## MrsWaves (Apr 2, 2005)

I love:
239
272
129
242-for applying paints


----------



## midnightlouise (Apr 2, 2005)

I find that the 239, 242, 129, and the 266 get the most use....so far


----------



## Oonie (Apr 3, 2005)

Have:

318 (3)
224
242
116
266
213
217
239
219
224SE
129SE
266SE
316SE
213SE
242SE

Use daily:
213
318
224
239
242
242SE
213SE
266se


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Apr 13, 2005)

*MAC Brushes - What Are Your Favorite Three*

... If you could only pick 3, which ones would you have? 

I don't own any, and I'm ready to invest in some.   

~Niki


----------



## Alison (Apr 13, 2005)

224 (e/s and blender), 263 (liner), and 316 (lip).


----------



## TipTopTap (Apr 13, 2005)

My favorite brushes are: 
#180 (buffer brush for foundation/powder/blush)
#266 (eyeliner brush)
#219 (great for just about everything- lid, inner V, outer V, smudging liner, and crease)

But I also really like #222.  It is the best crease brush I have ever used and worth the money.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks ladies..


----------



## maryam (Apr 14, 2005)

#187, #219, #272


----------



## charms23 (Apr 14, 2005)

I like 168, 239, 242


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 20, 2005)

*name 5 brushes one can't live without*

I bought my first MAC brush not so long ago, to add to my very modest collection and was wondering what you all think are absolute cannot do without brushes!

I want a small set that will serve me well - I'm not a makeup artist so I don't need an arsenal, but want to be a 'savvy' consumer (or try   ).

Here's what I have at present:
Pretty Pretty face/cheek taklon brush
UD blender & eyeliner/brow brush
Sephora retractable lip brush (which I'm unhappy with)

And a MAC #194 concealor brush, with a #192 cheek/face brush on the way for cheekhues.

I have my heart set on a #187 stippling brush, and would like to find a decent powder one, synthetic if possible.

The Pretty Pretty & UD ones have been wonderful and continue to serve me well!

So hit me with your recs! Thanks! Look forward to your input!


----------



## moonrevel (Apr 20, 2005)

These are my top five favorite MAC brushes that I pretty much use every day:

219 Pencil Brush: great for getting color in the inner corner of your eye and whatnot.
222 Tapered Blending Brush: This brush is like crack.  I love it for the crease and blending.
242 Shader Brush: Awesome for paints and packing on pigments.
239 Eye Shading Brush: Great for picking up a lot of color.
190 Foundation Brush: I like to mix a green color corrector into my foundation, so this is great for that and getting a nice even foundation application.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Krystle (Apr 20, 2005)

Here is my daily list:

239 for lids
213 for all over eyes
217 for blending
190 for foundation
129 for powder (could be used for blush)
168 for blush

I know that was 6


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Apr 20, 2005)

These are all MAC brushes:
190 foudation brush
272 small shader good for the person on the go.
224 tapered blending brush great for blending anything!
219 pencil brush I use it for my "smokey look"
252 large shader brush I use it to appy Mac paints and regulas e/s
109 small countour I like it because it's sooo versitile but you can use it for blush, and cream products I think it helps me achive that "air brushed look".
I know it's more than 5 but these are great brushes!
Hope this helps...


----------



## TipTopTap (Apr 20, 2005)

Here are my favorites:

#222- perfect for creases and blending
#219- all around great brush- good for lining thickly, smudging liner, inner/outer V, lids and creases
#168- best powder blush brush ever
#180-  I have #187, but I prefer #180 because it is stiffer; both are good for liquid and cream foundation though
#266- great liner brush

I think that those 5 would make a great basic brush set.


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 20, 2005)

Thanks so much for such wonderful recommendations! I can safely eliminate the #190 because...I don't wear foundation! *blush* I only just made the foray into concealor! hee hee.


----------



## allie02044 (May 7, 2005)

*Whats your favorie MAC brush??*

These are my brushes:
213
275
219
217
234
231
239
266
243se
316 se
168
129se

my favorite two are 219  and 217   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i lost my 190 brush, went to get it today and my MAC store said they dont have any, and think the entire company is out.  ????   they have it online!


----------



## user2 (May 7, 2005)

I dont have any MAC brushes but I think I can compare it to one of my DaVinci brushes...in MAC it would be: 208/263


----------



## leenybeeny (May 8, 2005)

Mine is the 242.. it's so versatile.

oh, and the 187 for foundation.. LOVE it


----------



## Juneplum (May 8, 2005)

my 242 and 136!! i would just DIE without those!!


----------



## obsessed_girl07 (May 8, 2005)

Definitly the 225 brush....can't blend without it!!!!


----------



## saramwrap (May 8, 2005)

My favorite is 272.


----------



## archangeli (May 8, 2005)

187 - hands down.


----------



## Star (May 8, 2005)

190 Foundation, hands down.


----------



## omegakitty (May 8, 2005)

*I love my 109, it is great & my MA taught me many uses r*

I use it to buff foundation/tm for an "airbrushed" look, use it to buff in blush, use it to apply highlighting powder on my cheekbones & nose, great for buffing cream products...I also like my 242.


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 8, 2005)

My favorites are #187 and #272.


----------



## missytakespics (Mar 14, 2006)

*Favorite Brushes?*

Im such a huge brush kick right now, name your faves and their uses...im about to place a huge order for brushes so name em ladies!!
in mac i already own the following:
208
266
213
217
187
212
252


----------



## x music is love (Mar 14, 2006)

i love my 239, its great for really packing on color


----------



## anuy (Mar 14, 2006)

174 (i have TWO of these!), 182, 187, 222, 239, 242


----------



## missytakespics (Mar 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anuy* 
_174 (i have TWO of these!), 182, 187, 222, 239, 242_

 
whats the 182? i dont see it on the pro site.
also what can the 174 be used for?


----------



## aziajs (Mar 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missytakespics* 
_whats the 182? i dont see it on the pro site.
also what can the 174 be used for?_

 
The 182 is the kabuki.


----------



## anuy (Mar 14, 2006)

yeah, the 182 is the kabuki and the 174 is for just about everything! i use it for blush, bronzer, powders, etc etc etc


----------



## missytakespics (Mar 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_The 182 is the kabuki._

 
oh ok, i already have a cat kabuki and the smashbox #19 long handled kabuki so im set there.
basically this is my list of what i want...
272
239
116
129
180
136
192
168

tell me if these are good or if there is one that i should substitute for something else?


----------



## Piaqua (Mar 14, 2006)

182  (the kabuki), 222  for crease, it's my HG crease brush, 272 is also great as a kind of all around brush. If I'm going away for a short time and dont want to take a bunch of stuff (or if I'll want to apply more make-up later at night and can't come home), this is the one I bring. It can put color on the lid, crease, and browbone well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm also partial to the 209 (esp for fluidliners), but it looks like you already have some good eyeliner brushes.


----------



## brandi (Mar 14, 2006)

i LOVE my 222 it's good for defining in your crease and blending.... and i 2nd the 239 it's really good for lustres to pack on color... instead of making it look like it's caked on...


----------



## brandi (Mar 14, 2006)

168 and 192 is great!!!!


----------



## Wattage (Mar 14, 2006)

Hey Missy,

I love the 239 though in regards to the 272, I prefer the 275 myself - perhaps because I have big eyes and I find this helps blend a little better overall.
The 129 is great, I actually use it for dusting off excess shadow or major blending of the eye area. It is a little small for a blush brush IMO but nonetheless still a good brush.
The 180 is a must have. If this is all you order, get this one for sure. Better than the 187 for blending foundation, imo.
I dont own the 136 or the 192 so I don't know what to say other than I can't afford them right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The 168 is one of my faves. I really think it is a must have.

Hope this helps!! Can't wait to see - post a pic! I am a major brush nut, too!


----------



## warships (Mar 16, 2006)

239 and 224


----------



## electrostars (Mar 17, 2006)

I don't own any MAC brushes, I'm too cheap to buy any. XD

Although, I'm planning on buying some when I get me taxes back..What are some good eyeshadow brushes that I should get?

Thanks!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Mar 17, 2006)

I love the 239, it packs on alot of color, way better then the 242 imo! Also, I love both the 272 and 275. The 272 is good for a more precise application, like if you want a very sharp outer V and the 275 is good if you want a softer outer V. What I like about both the 272 and 275 is they really are great all around brushes depending on the angle you hold them. They are great brushes for traveling as well b/c they do so many things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




As far as face brushes go from MAC I only have the 180 and 187...


----------



## channierose (Mar 17, 2006)

the 187... even though i don't even have it yet.  lol.

i actually think i might go to get it today.


----------



## Lealei (Mar 19, 2006)

The 318 is THE best lip brust EVER!


----------



## Sophia84 (Mar 19, 2006)

I only have 1 brush from Mac the #213 ***hides under the desk**** all of my brushes are mostly Stila, but non of them can beat the #213 it's the most versalite brush, I sould live only with this one!


----------



## mjacqueline (Mar 19, 2006)

I love my 187 for MSF and 116 blush brush (its my current love!).


----------



## KJam (Mar 19, 2006)

272 - great for crease work
219  - great pencil liner for smoking out 
187 - wonderful for cream makeup as well as powders and MSF
222 - great for blending
239 - great for packing on color
190 - great for cream and liquid foundations
180 - great for buffing out foundation (although mine sheds a bit, it really airbrushes the look)
Catherine Deneuve kabuki - love this for powders


----------



## Glitziegal (Mar 20, 2006)

I love my 224.  It really helps my blending *not that you need any assistance with that*
My other faves are 225 great for a wash of colour, my 187 for Blushcremes, and My 182 for buffing my MSF.  I have other kabukis but this is in a league of it's own.


----------



## noteventherain (Mar 20, 2006)

MAC Brushes I can't live without- (the ones you don't have anyway)

#219 - pencil-brush. awesome for crease definition and for smoking out lower lashline liner.
#224 - best blending brush! love it.
#239 - best brush packing e/s on lid.  makes colour bright!
#242 - awesome for applying paints/CCBs. and for e/s lid application.
#228 or #316 - both are awesome as lip brushes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




#116- blush brush
#190 - for foundation


----------



## shellybells82 (Mar 21, 2006)

For me, its my 242.  I use it for everything: shadows, ccb, paints, concealer...  I can't function without it


----------



## Classic Beauty (Mar 21, 2006)

The 272!  I just bought it last monday and I love it!


----------



## starskye (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: name 5 brushes one can't live without*

[FONT=&quot]i ran into this site when I searched on the mac 180 brush, now im a member
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i guess im gonna have to try the 190 based on this topic. anyway, i figure i'd add my 5 too just so someone might do a search for a particular brush too & find this site too.

239 for fluidline or for packing on pigments on small asian eyes
242 for packing on e/s pigments (good for smaller eyelids too like mine)
208 for brows
180 for blending my mineral foundation like a dream & for liquid too
219 for the outer v & blending[/FONT]


----------



## miss_emc (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: name 5 brushes one can't live without*

#187 Duo Fibre Brush - Great for foundation, cheek colour, powder and it gives a really blended finish
#217 Blending Brush - Great for eyeshadow and concealer and blending
#224 Tapered Blending Brush - Great for eyeshadow blending
#219 Pencil Brush - Perfect for defining and using on lower lash line
#239 Eye Shader Brush - Great for packing colour on the lids


----------



## claresauntie (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: name 5 brushes one can't live without*

190, 187, 219, 239, 224.


----------



## electrostars (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: name 5 brushes one can't live without*

219
272
208
190(just bought this last night, haven't used it yet.)
242 (own it, but I have actually never used it.. lol)


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: name 5 brushes one can't live without*

187,182,224,219,208


----------



## user79 (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: name 5 brushes one can't live without*

222, 182, 187 and the small angled shader (forgot the nr.) are my most used brushes.


----------



## ..kels* (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: name 5 brushes one can't live without*

#182 buffer brush
#187 duo fibre brush
#219 pencil brush
#217 blending brush
#239 eye shading brush


----------



## Billie28 (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: name 5 brushes one can't live without*

187 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , 182, 239, 224, 219


----------



## jenii (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: name 5 brushes one can't live without*

168
187
209
224
263


----------



## jess98765 (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: name 5 brushes one can't live without*

hands down 190, 187, 213, 217 and 263


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: name 5 brushes one can't live without*

187, 266, 219, 239, and 109


----------



## mzreyes (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: name 5 brushes one can't live without*

my benefit kabuki brush (but it is getting kinda prickly)
224
239
213
168

and thats for a non-heavy MU day.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: name 5 brushes one can't live without*

i use only 217 blending & e/s application brush and the 182 buffer brush. i have a brush set from the xmas thing last year which includes a 187 but i dont use it lol


----------



## HotLady1970 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: name 5 brushes one can't live without*

187
182
219
222
252


----------



## chocula (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: name 5 brushes one can't live without*

My 5:
208
187
252
222
217


----------



## little_angel (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: name 5 brushes one can't live without*

my brushes-

217- tapered blending brush... seriously can't live without it!
266- small angled brush. eyebrows and liner. another one i *must* have.
187- foundation brush... flawless finish!
228- mini shader brush for packing on color over the lid
129- powder/blush brush- perfect size to double as both a powder and a blush brush.


----------



## slvrlips (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: name 5 brushes one can't live without*

my favorite brushes are:

187 great for applying msf
213 great for all over eyes 
217 great for packing on lid color 
224 great blending brush 
239  great for quick lid blending


----------



## neverfadetogray (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: name 5 brushes one can't live without*

my top 5:

190 - foundation
187 - perfect for blush and MSFs
242 - i use this for applying and blending eyeshadow, defining the crease, etc.  my favorite eyeshadow brush. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




213 - also good for applying and blending eyeshadow
239 - softer/fluffier brush, so i use it for applying my highlight and blending the rest of my eyeshadow up into my browbone.


----------



## lobsteriffic (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: name 5 brushes one can't live without*

129 - works for both blush & powder
182 - buffer brush
190 - foundation brush
213 - fluff brush...great for packing on eye color
208 - works perfectly with my brows


----------



## sewprecocious (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: name 5 brushes one can't live without*

#217 - great for concealer, blending eyeshadows, adding highlights all over the face
#239 - best classic shadow brush ever, so soft
#187 - the nicest brush, good for foundation, bronzer, powders, blush, MSF's, both cream and powder products. Loves it
#191 - the new foundation brush, the square tip just does it for me
and #266/#208 - those darn angle brushes just do everything tricky for you!


----------



## talk2mesun (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: name 5 brushes one can't live without*

1) 228!!!! for application and creasework
2) 263 for lining
3) 217 for blending and browbone highlight
4) 187 for liquid foundation application and msf/highlight powder application
5) 168 (the blush brush)


----------



## nausea (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: name 5 brushes one can't live without*

face brushes
182 - buffer - A MUST 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! for powder, makeup, blush, and everything!
i use it mostly for powders and sometimes blush but always to blend my whole make up together. id marry this brush one day.
187 - my champion! best foundation brush ever created, its the best for liquid makeup and was made for that. some ppl like to lay blush and msf's with that one too.

eye brushes , which is very individual pickin by laying technique
213
217
219
239
224


----------



## Triskele (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: name 5 brushes one can't live without*

187- I use it for everything. Foundation, powder, highlight, blush, blending, everything. I'm pretty sure that this brush could cure the common cold if we could figure out a way to turn it into medicine.
182- My other go-to for powder and blending. Really gives a seamless finish.
217- For blending shadows, this is it. It also does a pretty good job of putting color in the creases, if you prefer a more dispersed look.
219- The workhorse of the eye set. Lower liner, crease, upper liner, outer v, inner v....name it, it can do it. If 187 cures colds, 219 cures the flu.
239- My go-to for pigments (few though I may have!)This one really gives great payoff for not so much pickup.


----------



## carol (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: name 5 brushes one can't live without*

I don't do a lot in terms of eyes, so mine are all face brushes:

187 - for lightly placing products
169 - for strategic blush/highlight placement
182 - to buff it all together


----------



## Suzyn (May 15, 2007)

.....


----------



## nausea (May 15, 2007)

*Re: Brushes you can't live without*

182
187 (!!!!)
219


----------



## prinzessin784 (May 15, 2007)

*Re: Brushes you can't live without*

152!  I use it every day!


----------



## melliquor (May 15, 2007)

*Re: name 5 brushes one can't live without*

187 for blush, foundation, & buffing
180 buffing blush & foundation
239 I use this for everything.  I LOVE this brush.  shading, blending, crease.  
316 i apply my fluidlines for with this
217 blending, blending, blending


----------



## Jillipede (May 16, 2007)

*Re: name 5 brushes one can't live without*

180 - Use for buffing my mineral foundation in after applied
187 - Use for blush, finishing powders, blot powder 
219 - Wonderful for smudging kohls, creasework, detail work
Victoria's Secret e/s brush (it's wide and flat) awesome for wash on eyes
Aromaleigh flocked sponge for applying mineral foundation
316 Lip brush


----------



## mac.lovers (May 19, 2007)

*Re: name 5 brushes one can't live without*

187, 239, 227, 219 and 266


----------



## me_jelly (May 19, 2007)

*Re: name 5 brushes one can't live without*

Here are my favs that I can't leave without:
242 - for packing e/s and pigments
217 - for blending
187 - for blush
188- for foundation
205 - mascara


----------



## kashleigh80 (May 19, 2007)

*Re: name 5 brushes one can't live without*

239- lid e/s application
266- fluidline
217- blending and highlighting browbone
224- blending and creasework
116- blush


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## New2MAC_NC (Dec 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *archangeli* 

 
_187 - hands down._

 





   totally my favorite!!


----------



## annielise (Jan 4, 2008)

222.  I simply can't function without this.
138- beautiful contour brush


----------



## matsubie (Jan 8, 2008)

my favorites are:

219 - i wouldn't know what to do without this brush (for smoky eyes and lower lashline and inner eye shading....my favorite eye brush!

187 - foundation, blush, powder

190 - foundation

224 - i use this brush for blending smaller areas all throughout my face...you can literally use this one brush to do all your make up!


----------



## karinaf (Jan 8, 2008)

my 217 crease brush and my 116 blush bush.  id be lost without both!


----------



## Meryl (Jan 10, 2008)

231 for eye liner
222 and 217 which I find almost identical, but I love them both
194 for concealer


----------



## Sparkle_lite (Jul 9, 2008)

*Which MAC eye shadow brushes can you not live without??*

This is my first post in this community, and I have only recently allowed myself to admire MAC products.  I knew what would happen...I want it all.  With my 25th birthday coming up I've decided to ditch my scratchy BE shadow brushes and go for the gold.  Before I just go and buy them all (which will happen eventually!!), I'm looking to just add 4 or 5 brushes to my collection.

What I'd love to hear from you guys is:

Which brushes do you use on a daily basis?

Which brush do you sometimes use, but couldn't live without?

I'm looking for a brush for my lid, crease, and blending...MAC has so many options!!

Thanks so much in advance!!!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Which MAC eye shadow brushes can you not live without??*

My favorites are:

#213, for general application of my lid & browbone
#224, to blend everything, love this brush
#272, recently discovered this brush 2 months ago and so glad I'm did. It's replacing my beloved #219 because I find it's perfect for my crease and outer V.
#266, this is my liner brush that I use with fluidlines and eyeshadows. A MA used it on me about 2 years ago and I've had it ever since
#219, this brush used to be my favorite for my crease, but I don't reach for it too much anymore, except when I want to smoke out my liner. Still a great brush to have though.


----------



## Shaquille (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Which MAC eye shadow brushes can you not live without??*

Which brushes do you use on a daily basis? 224

Which brush do you sometimes use, but couldn't live without? 217

I use 217 for the crease, but 224 for most of the jobs.. good luck for ur decision making, and happy birthday..


----------



## gore_mon_amour (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Which MAC eye shadow brushes can you not live without??*

* Which brushes do you use on a daily basis? *239, 224  & the 219. I use the_ 217_ often, but not exactly *daily* - but 4 or 5 of the 7 days of the week I DO indeed use it. hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* Which brush do you sometimes use, but couldn't live without? *217, 272  _and I also love the 227 for applying a quick highlight/quickly blending out harsh lines_


I was in the same predicament you were; so many choices.  My first purchase *eye* brush-wise was the 239, 224 & 217. Couldn't make up my mind. Still my fav. brushes.


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: Which MAC eye shadow brushes can you not live without??*

_ Which brushes do you use on a daily basis? _*217, 239, 227, 219
* 
_ Which brush do you sometimes use, but couldn't live without? _*hmm.. the ones I use daily are the ones I can't live without! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  but if I had to choose ONE brush I could not live without, it's the 217! It can do a whole eye look if needed!*


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Which MAC eye shadow brushes can you not live without??*

The brushes I absolutely use on a daily basis are the 242 (for lid work), 272 (for crease), 222 (outer V), 227 (highlight). I almost always use the 224 for blending too, but that can be done with the 222.

Others that I don't use daily but feel like I need are the 217 and 219. I like the 217 for outer V and crease work, and the 219 is great for smudging liner, a defined crease/outer V, and applying color to the lower lashline.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Which MAC eye shadow brushes can you not live without??*

217 and 219


----------



## cocodivatime (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Which MAC eye shadow brushes can you not live without??*

I use the *224 *and *242* everyday.  They are my essentials because if i had to I could do a whole look with just those two brushes.

I use the *224* for a wash of a color underneath my browbone.  I also use it for flawless blending and I do mean flawless.

The 242 is very versatile because I use it for my paint pots, pigments and also for eyeshadow.  I even use the tip/corners of the brush if I want to apply e/s on my lower lid because the tip of the brush is thin enough.
  I have other brushes that I could use too but it I'm in a rush I can reach for both of those brushes and i would be ok

I only have the SE version (mini) of the 242 but I need to invest in the full size

If you are just starting off your MAC brush collection try to invest in a few brushes that will serve dual roles so you can get more bang for your buck.


----------



## stacylynne (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Which MAC eye shadow brushes can you not live without??*

213, 224, 272, 219 & 266
266 is for my fluidline (eyeliner)


----------



## Isabel101 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Which MAC eye shadow brushes can you not live without??*

My favs are 239, 219, and 224.


----------



## magia (Aug 1, 2008)

My favourites are:

239
242
217
188
116


----------



## KellyBean (Aug 1, 2008)

168 for foundation & blush
208 for liner

these are the 2 that I use every day lately


----------



## Emi-lyn (Aug 3, 2008)

My favs are - i use daily:

116 - blush
182 - mineral foundation (I love this!)
187 - mineral foundation, bronzer etc.
188 - face hightlighting

239 - shading & crease 
219 - crease
217 - blending
242 - shading (cream e/s)


----------

